# Shopsmith storage shelf



## Danx (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone built their own shop smith storage shelf (similar to the one they sell, or not)?
Any ideas, comments, measurements, pictures, would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

I was looking at building one or buying one when I first got my Shopsmith. Unfortunately or fortunately I never got around to it. They appear to be huge dust collectors and the last thing I wanted was something else to have to clean off. To store my tools I bought a cheap toolbox which has served me well and keeps most dust out. I only wished I would have bought a little bigger as I always run out of space adding new tools. Here is a pretty good one for $100. 

http://www.menards.com/main/mobile/...er-w-storage-compartment/p-1448433-c-9188.htm

Bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Dan,
Here is one owner's solution. Lots of pictures at the bottom of his post.




Danx said:


> Has anyone built their own shop smith storage shelf (similar to the one they sell, or not)?
> Any ideas, comments, measurements, pictures, would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dan


----------



## Danx (Jan 3, 2012)

Gene,
Is there supposed to be a link with your post; I cant figure out how to get to the post you're talking about.

Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry, don't know what happened. Maybe my CRS is kicking in.
Try this one.

Shopsmith Storage


----------



## Danx (Jan 3, 2012)

Perfect.

Thanks again,
Dan


----------

